# Lyft introducing delivery services.



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

https://seekingalpha.com/news/3553933-lyft-launching-new-delivery-service


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, I signed up for this. Let's see what happens.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There’s a chance they might have good promotions early on so definitely take advantage. Just be ready to bail when the promos go away.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

They can't even get the airport que to stop sending you ride requests outside the airport....I'm damn sure not going to try Delivery with them...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Having more options is always a good thing. It’s one of the best things about doing delivery. Not like rideshare where it’s just Uber or Lyft


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not like rideshare where it's just Uber or Lyft


Luber:smiles:


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

must not be in my area...well i didn't see it in my app anyways


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

It was lost in translation, thank Rohit for that


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Exploiting the COVID-19 pandemic to make a couple of bucks at the expense of their drivers. Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> must not be in my area...well i didn't see it in my app anyways


Would help if you read the article. It's not active yet.



SpinalCabbage said:


> Exploiting the COVID-19 pandemic to make a couple of bucks at the expense of their drivers. Shame, shame, shame.


It's capitalism. You should learn how it works or you will never get anywhere.



Dekero said:


> View attachment 433962
> 
> They can't even get the airport que to stop sending you ride requests outside the airport....I'm damn sure not going to try Delivery with them...


I don't drive for Lyft, nor do I do airport pickups. But last week, every time I did an airport drop-off I was getting pings from Uber to pick up people at the terminal curbside in violation of the agreement with the airport. So my acceptance rate declined.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Is this only going out to active drivers? I still have an account with them but have not updated my insurance in awhile.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

goobered said:


> Is this only going out to active drivers? I still have an account with them but have not updated my insurance in awhile.


It's not going out to anyone. You have to sign up for it, and the delivery service hasn't started yet anyway.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Illini said:


> It's not going out to anyone. You have to sign up for it, and the delivery service hasn't started yet anyway.


The linked article said Lyft sent out an email to drivers. I didn't get one.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

How do you sign up for this?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

@&$$ LYFT , hope all the management &$& . Is that too much to ask?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> It was lost in translation, thank Rohit for that


Rovil.

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin that works for Lyft


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mr #€£ , is this better? Not directed at you new2 this


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I drove 6 miles thinking they would go back to town once usually 12 to 15 bucks...they went 1/4 down the road....haha


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Illini said:


> Yes, I signed up for this. Let's see what happens.


It will be exactly like ubereats.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> It will be exactly like ubereats but worse since it's Lyft and they **** up everything they steal from Uber.


You missed something


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Too bad they missed their chance to buy GrubHub for cheap.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> It's capitalism. You should learn how it works or you will never get anywhere.


Explain it to me, delivery boy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3553933-lyft-launching-new-delivery-service


Test kits? Delivering to people who already think they are infected!? Yeah, sign me up...


----------

